# Qiyi X-Man Design 3x3 Tornado



## Aysha (Jan 23, 2016)

The new Qiyi 3x3 was just released on Zcube.hk:












More images can be found here: http://zcube.hk/mfg-3x3x3-Tornado

A video was also released on Youtube a week ago:


----------



## asacuber (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks nice. Seems like the turning is somewhat similar to the Meiying.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks cool, but the big holes probably mean instability and floppiness


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks more reminiscent of the Bullfight than anything. I'll stick with my Thunderclap.


----------



## APdRF (Jan 23, 2016)

Just bought one


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks nice, Is X-man like a sub brand or just the designer's name? Because a cube designed by one of the X-men sounds good to me.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 24, 2016)

This looks cool, Qiyi has been impressive so far, let's hope that continues


----------



## NubCubing (Jan 27, 2016)

Aha! Found it on thecubicle.us!

http://thecubicle.us/tornado-p-5586.html


----------



## IBACubing (Jan 29, 2016)

It is also called the Qiyi Wind 3x3 on cubezz http://cubezz.com/goods.php?id=4851
Interesting 2 different names?


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 29, 2016)

IBACubing said:


> It is also called the Qiyi Wind 3x3 on cubezz http://cubezz.com/goods.php?id=4851
> Interesting 2 different names?



I mean u gotta continue with those weather names, thunderclap,storm,wind...


----------



## IBACubing (Jan 29, 2016)

tornado is a weather name !


----------



## IBACubing (Jan 29, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> I mean u gotta continue with those weather names, thunderclap,storm,wind...



Tornado is weather


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 29, 2016)

IBACubing said:


> It is also called the Qiyi Wind 3x3 on cubezz http://cubezz.com/goods.php?id=4851
> Interesting 2 different names?



Probably just translated differently.


----------



## Aysha (Jan 29, 2016)

But the box actually says tornado:


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 29, 2016)

That is a sexy, sexy box.

I'm glad more brands are using black packaging as opposed to the usual boring white boxes.


----------



## willi pilz (Jan 29, 2016)

Got this cube today. It's really good, definitely main potential for world class cubers. 

The best way to describe it is, it is a mix between the thunderclap and the gans 356. It has a little bit of the flimsyness of the 356, but not as much.
The feeling is the same as the thunderclap. Algorithms flow really nice on it. Same as the yuexiao it can cornercut anywere. (Reverse is rediciously good, over line to line)

The cube is on the faster side, I'll try to put the harder gans springs in it + traxxas 50k. In my opinion longer springs make cubes hold a little bit better together and make them more stable.

Thanks for reading, have a nice day


----------



## ZZTrooper (Jan 29, 2016)

willi pilz said:


> Got this cube today. It's really good, definitely main potential for world class cubers.
> 
> The best way to describe it is, it is a mix between the thunderclap and the gans 356. It has a little bit of the flimsyness of the 356, but not as much.
> The feeling is the same as the thunderclap. Algorithms flow really nice on it. Same as the yuexiao it can cornercut anywere. (Reverse is rediciously good, over line to line)
> ...


How are corner twists? The florian holes look ridiculously large which makes it seem unstable and prone to twisting.


----------



## willi pilz (Jan 29, 2016)

ZZTrooper said:


> How are corner twists? The florian holes look ridiculously large which makes it seem unstable and prone to twisting.



No, i didn't had a singe cornertwist. If you look closely the corners are more sqared of than on the thunderclap or an aolong. But i did only about 20 solves and 200 T-Perms  . 
Oh, and i swapped the springs to gans S9 i think (the softest ones) and the cube is even better now. 

This cube might be my main, if only thery wasn't the yuexiao.  We will see what times i get with it. I average about 15 seconds.


----------



## IBACubing (Jan 30, 2016)

Does anyone know if the m slices are slow? there is a video of testing :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl5JlEqGVms
and it looks like the m slices are slow. Or is that just him. Thx -ARB


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 30, 2016)

IBACubing said:


> Tornado is weather



yeah that is too.
Maybe qiyi were like "if we name it ours, we gotta have another weather name"


----------



## IBACubing (Feb 1, 2016)

willi pilz said:


> No, i didn't had a singe cornertwist. If you look closely the corners are more sqared of than on the thunderclap or an aolong. But i did only about 20 solves and 200 T-Perms  .
> Oh, and i swapped the springs to gans S9 i think (the softest ones) and the cube is even better now.
> 
> This cube might be my main, if only thery wasn't the yuexiao.  We will see what times i get with it. I average about 15 seconds.



What better? Yuexiao, or this. And are the M slices slow?


----------



## Aysha (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone else think it feels slightly like the Yuxin 3x3?


----------



## mmmdin (Feb 18, 2016)

Which one is more controllable? the yuexiao or the x man design?


----------



## Sion (Feb 20, 2016)

I have the tornado, and it is currently my main over my moyu aolong v2. Are there any comparisons between the tornado and Yuexiao I can look at?


----------



## dskids (Feb 22, 2016)

I have both the Tornado and YueXiao so maybe I'll try to provide a little comparison. The Tornado to me feels like it falls somewhere between a Yuxin 3x3 and an AoLong or Thunderclap. The YueXiao is completely different and honestly unlike anything I currently have. Most have compared it to a Cong's design MeiYing (I have one on order but don't have it yet).

Cube feel:
YueXiao - Very square and somewhat sharp edges like a TangLong or ZhanChi
Tornado - More of a rounded, bubbly outer feel like an AoLong or a Thunderclap

Turning feel:
YueXiao - Smooth, light, slippy. Kind of airy and hollow sound. Fast but very stable.
Tornado - A little scratchy and clacky like a Yuxin. Kinda flexy like an AoLong. Fairly unstable, will explode and corner twist on medium tensions.

Not sure what else to say. Sticker quality and placement is better on the YueXiao, although both have good shades. The YueXiao is a better "out of the box" cube for those who don't want to do any setup. The Tornado comes with some thin diesel-y smelling factory lube slathered on and while the tensions seem fine, the cube is unstable, pops, and corner twists as-is. It will require some setup to get it right.


----------



## Aysha (Feb 22, 2016)

dskids said:


> I have both the Tornado and YueXiao so maybe I'll try to provide a little comparison. The Tornado to me feels like it falls somewhere between a Yuxin 3x3 and an AoLong or Thunderclap. The YueXiao is completely different and honestly unlike anything I currently have. Most have compared it to a Cong's design MeiYing (I have one on order but don't have it yet).
> 
> Cube feel:
> YueXiao - Very square and somewhat sharp edges like a TangLong or ZhanChi
> ...



My tensions are a bit tight (but closer to medium tensions) and I've never had the cube pop or corner twist, even on the stock tensions which are fairly loose.


----------



## dskids (Feb 22, 2016)

Aysha said:


> My tensions are a bit tight (but closer to medium tensions) and I've never had the cube pop or corner twist, even on the stock tensions which are fairly loose.



Maybe mine is a dud or something but I currently have it set up just like my AoLong and my Thunderclap with medium tensions and it is the only cube that has ever popped on me. I've corner twisted my AoLong twice in upwards of 500 solves, but the Tornado corner twisted on me twice in the first week I had it.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've used my Tornado for a while and I really enjoy it. Some have said it is really catchy, but I haven't noticed it at all. It's quite fluid for me. I also like the feel. It's sort of soft feeling but not too much. After lubing, it actually got a drier feeling that wasn't present before and I like this feeling


----------

